# [SOLVED] Monitor Cable



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought a new Asus PC and I need to purchase a longer monitor cable. Asus can't help.

Attached is a photo of the existing cable. There is a "tube" at either end of the cable and I don't know what that is.

Along the cable, the following data is printed:-

AWM E101344 STYLE 20726 VW-1 80c 30v SPACE SHUTTLE-Z CSA LL80671 AWM II A/B 80c 30v FT1

I want to make sure that I get a good quality cable, so I won't be shopping on eBay. Can anybody advise the correct (FULL) specification that I should request and also to include whatever the "tubes" are in the spec.

Also, I would require an "extender" for my 3.5mm jack which goes to my Logitech webcam.

A UK retailer would also be a help.

T


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Monitor Cable*

That is a standard VGA cable. The tubes are called Ferrite Cores. They are supposed to reduce signal interference. 

Does your new PC only have a VGA connection or does it offer DVI (usually a white connector) or HDMI?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Cable*

Thanks for the reply JMPC.

I should start by saying that I have no idea about this technology, so I will need a lot of assistance.

The PC is an Asus M32BF and the monitor is a Philips 246V5LHAB/00 24” widescreen. I looked at the user manual for the PC and although it says "Connect a VGA monitor to the VGA port, or a DVI-D monitor to the DVI-D port, or an HDMI monitor to the HDMI port on the rear panel of your computer.", I can only see a standard VGA and also a HDMI Connection. The monitor only has VGA and HDMI.

T


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Monitor Cable*

In that case you could also go with an HDMI cable. HDMI is digital where VGA is analog. You should get a nicer picture with HDMI.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Monitor Cable*

Hi tomohawk,

I also recommend using an HDMI cable since HDMI is digital and for sure, you will get a better picture quality. If you do decide to purchase an HDMI cable, DO NOT purchase Monster Cable, big rip-off. Check out HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more! - Monoprice.com they make HDMI of great quality, better than Monster Cables.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks DBCooper and JMPC.

I have a HDMI cable and have connected = success!!!

T


----------

